# 'Watch Dogs: Legion' source code reportedly leaked



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

Jesus Christ, already? That was fast


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 3, 2020)

Wow, that's fucked.  I mean it's one thing for the likes of the Mario 64 source to leak some 20+ years after release, but this game just came out.  Normally I'm all about mods and hacking, but this news just depresses me, not excite me.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 3, 2020)

From all accounts, the game seems to have turned out fairly lame anyway.  I'm more curious as to whether this includes any source files for their implementation of Denuvo.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

Tbh, I’m glad about this, fuck Ubisoft


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 3, 2020)

Trash game anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2020)

Given how similar most engines are from this company this might actually turn out to be something quite special. As mentioned above most source we see released, decompiled or leaked is decades old but for all else that might be said about these guys they do have a current tech engine.

Looking to see what becomes of this. Hoping for some nice Far Cry 2-5 adaptation, maybe a nice Splinter Cell revisit and tweak, possibly the basis for a few other things too.

Not sure what leak will top this for the year (I would place this ahead of the entire Nintendo package in many ways, especially with mario 64 being decompiled unrelated to it) but here is hoping.


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 3, 2020)

Not good for Ubisoft but they had it coming.


----------



## mattyxarope (Nov 3, 2020)

Can we please appreciate the irony of a game about hacking getting its source code leaked by hackers?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

Never stop hacking


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2020)

Gotta be a PR stunt


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

KooPako said:


> Gotta be a PR stunt


How?


----------



## hamohamo (Nov 3, 2020)

Cool. Maybe someone'll do an actual PC port

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> Wow, that's fucked.  I mean it's one thing for the likes of the Mario 64 source to leak some 20+ years after release, but this game just came out.  Normally I'm all about mods and hacking, but this news just depresses me, not excite me.


Mario 64 source code was never leaked. The game was reverse engineered which extreeeeeeemely different.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 3, 2020)

hamohamo said:


> Cool. Maybe someone'll do an actual PC port
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


All the more playing into my point, the game's source wasn't leaked in over 20 years and so the only way modders could do anything with it was too reverse engineer it completely. To an extent, I respect that, I have no respect for what has happened here though.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> All the more playing into my point, the game's source wasn't leaked in over 20 years and so the only way modders could do anything with it was too reverse engineer it completely. To an extent, I respect that, I have no respect for what has happened here though.


Why? Ubisoft’s a bunch of dicks


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 3, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why? Ubisoft’s a bunch of dicks


Sure the executives and heads of these AAA companies suck, but do we really believe that such a source code leak is going to impact the paycheck of these people?  No, of course not, this is going to come back and bite the low-level employees that spent countless hours to make this the best game it could be.  Consequently, these are going to be the people that get fired or at the very least don't get bonuses because now the game wont sell as well as it should have.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Nov 3, 2020)

People shouldn't be happy for this. This does not just affect Ubisoft but a whole team (and more) that worked on it, shared private conversations and private information, with people potentially under scrutiny now for a very serious offense they (most likely) didn't commit.

Don't be that kind of bully.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 3, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why? Ubisoft’s a bunch of dicks


Going to level with you. This? This shit right here? It's never okay to ruin someone just because they're "a bunch of dicks".


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 3, 2020)

Everyone is Hating in the game I like it so far.. But then I love any games from my home town of London


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Consequently, these are going to be the people that get fired or at the very least don't get bonuses because now the game wont sell as well as it should have.


why won't the game sell as well? piracy? assuming that piracy does harm sales, is illegally downloading some shady recompiled version of the game off the internet easier than illegally downloading a shady cracked version of the game off the internet?
according to others in this thread, the game won't sell because it sucks.


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 3, 2020)

Lol, a game about hacking got hacked.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 3, 2020)

MyLegGuy said:


> why won't the game sell as well? piracy? assuming that piracy does harm sales, is illegally downloading some shady recompiled version of the game off the internet easier than illegally downloading a shady cracked version of the game off the internet?
> according to others in this thread, the game won't sell because it sucks.



Not saying it won't sell well, just that this could hurt sales. And even if sales aren't hurt, executives could still look at this news and decide their employees aren't competent enough to protect their work and still get fired. No matter how you slice it, this news will only hurt those low level employees that actually made the game


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2020)

Way ahead of you OP 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-watch-dogs-legion-source-code-leaked.576614/#post-9252976


----------



## linuxares (Nov 3, 2020)

Check and the leak is true. Not sure if it's the golden copy or an earlier build. Never the less, it's a massive leak.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey, maybe someone will optimize it to run properly on PC


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 3, 2020)

Praise God.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2020)

And while we're at it, please get rid of the shitty UPlay and Denuvo DRM, thanks.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Praise God.


I thought that originally too but Mika made a good point 


MikaDubbz said:


> Sure the executives and heads of these AAA companies suck, but do we really believe that such a source code leak is going to impact the paycheck of these people? No, of course not, this is going to come back and bite the low-level employees that spent countless hours to make this the best game it could be. Consequently, these are going to be the people that get fired or at the very least don't get bonuses because now the game wont sell as well as it should have.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 3, 2020)

hamohamo said:


> Cool. Maybe someone'll do an actual PC port
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


the game was reverse engineered. soon after the reverse engineering was done, the real source code leaked.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Apparently it's like 500gb of uncompressed assets...and the scripts were created with a "scratch" like environment...which is pretty primitive I think?


----------



## Viri (Nov 4, 2020)

The irony of a game about hacking, got hacked. Still, of all the game sources to leak, why this game? It's not even that good.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)

Has anyone pointed out the irony that a game about hacking got hacked yet?


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 4, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Has anyone pointed out the irony that a game about hacking got hacked yet?


I dunno man, doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Nov 4, 2020)

There is no source in this leak  just tools and assets, uncompressed zip is more then 560 gb


----------



## AboodXD (Nov 4, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> the game was reverse engineered. soon after the reverse engineering was done, the real source code leaked.


It appeared to be only object files and some code snippets.
The entire actual source code was never leaked.


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Wow, that's fucked.  I mean it's one thing for the likes of the Mario 64 source to leak some 20+ years after release, but this game just came out.  Normally I'm all about mods and hacking, but this news just depresses me, not excite me.


If a security team as well known as this company can get info leaked that easily I say go gor it.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Nov 4, 2020)

It is, it is among the worst games I have played in a very long time. Its disgusting that Ubisoft can roll out such a laughably terrible game, it honestly players like a Xbox 360/ PS3 game (and that's being very kind). Bare in mind, thus us supposed to be a next gen game, I really can't see Ubisoft fixing the:

Poor and lazy game mechanics
Terrible voice acting
Atrocious a.i.

I could keep going, the reviewers aren't much better, as the scored are reasonable. 

If being punished like this is what it takes, I'm on board personally, at least then there's a hope of saving the company and its IP, before the incompetent management run it into the ground.

They need to employ staff who can code too, they work in game / digital media development for fook sake.


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 4, 2020)

They should have stolen FFXV source code


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 4, 2020)

kenenthk said:


> If a security team as well known as this company can get info leaked that easily I say go gor it.


Psh, even the most reliable of sites and businesses get hacked anymore. It's hard for me to place blame on Ubisoft when they likely have the same security as the rest of AAA devs but just happened to be the target this time.


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Psh, even the most reliable of sites and businesses get hacked anymore. It's hard for me to place blame on Ubisoft when they likely have the same security as the rest of AAA devs but just happened to be the target this time.


If other sources are getting hit left and right then they need to learn and upgrade.


----------



## Payne (Nov 4, 2020)

Can we add aiden pearce in the game now?

Edit : I may be the only one who enjoyed and misses WD1


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 4, 2020)

kenenthk said:


> If other sources are getting hit left and right then they need to learn and upgrade.


Easy to say, but we've seen Nintendo and Sony get hacked in the past, no one is off limits and any site is hackable.  Again, I doubt Ubisoft is significantly less secure than any of the other guys, they were just the target here.


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Easy to say, but we've seen Nintendo and Sony get hacked in the past, no one is off limits and any site is hackable.  Again, I doubt Ubisoft is significantly less secure than any of the other guys, they were just the target here.


Yeah, and how much do they settle out in courts after they full on sue the ones that did it? Still feel no emotion towards either they'll get their money through sales or court either way.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Nov 4, 2020)

Does that mean some crazy bastard can port it to the Switch?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 4, 2020)

kenenthk said:


> Yeah, and how much do they settle out in courts after they full on sue the ones that did it? Still feel no emotion towards either they'll get their money through sales or court either way.


Genuinely can't tell what exactly you're saying here lol


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Genuinely can't tell what exactly you're saying here lol


Info get stolen, company sues, company gets money. Simple situation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2020)

kenenthk said:


> Yeah, and how much do they settle out in courts after they full on sue the ones that did it? Still feel no emotion towards either they'll get their money through sales or court either way.


That assumes
a) they will catch them (they might be behind 7 proxies after all)
b) if they do they will be in a country where the courts will care (if they are in Russia or China or similar then good luck even getting a court to answer the phone).
c) that they will get their money in the end -- win 100 million against me and even if I got the best job in my field and gave them everything I earn assuming I live to be 100 that will barely even be 1% of that. Just because you have a judgment does not mean you can collect on it/collect the full value of it.


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> That assumes
> a) they will catch them (they might be behind 7 proxies after all)
> b) if they do they will be in a country where the courts will care (if they are in Russia or China or similar then good luck even getting a court to answer the phone).
> c) that they will get their money in the end -- win 100 million against me and even if I got the best job in my field and gave them everything I earn assuming I live to be 100 that will barely even be 1% of that. Just because you have a judgment does not mean you can collect on it/collect the full value of it.


I can voice my opinion on what's more then likely going to go down, regardless of where they're at I'm more than certain they will want to take action especially on recent leaked source code. I'm sure they'll be happy just to catch the suspects so they'll at least sleep well knowing they can't do it again. Someone else may it's a never ending thing. The most they can do is try for legal action to hopefully put a scare in future leakers minds.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2020)

kenenthk said:


> I can voice my opinion on what's more then likely going to go down, regardless of where they're at I'm more than certain they will want to take action especially on recent leaked source code. I'm sure they'll be happy just to catch the suspects so they'll at least sleep well knowing they can't do it again. Someone else may it's a never ending thing. The most they can do is try for legal action to hopefully put a scare in future leakers minds.



Is some security firm likely combing through whatever logs, torrent uploads, leak info itself for choice phrases/fingerprints, they have in the hope that one of the hackers did not use a burner SIM, VPN, hacked wifi or library/coffee shop at least once when fishing the files out? Sure, would be stunned actually if they were not. I would also be stunned if the would be hackers playing at this level don't know to do such things (or indeed multiple such things) -- most of the time anybody that fails here in court cases I have seen were forced to do so in a panic or once they were onto them.

Will they likely make a fig leaf attempt to upgrade security? Also sure, though whether they keep it upgraded (security only matters to people after a failure, and even then they have a short memory as security is annoying so "just get rid of it so I can log in quicker" tends to crop up).

5 broad scenarios for the hack as I see it as well

1) Some super hacker out there made a whole new exploit. Doubt they would burn it on something like this but stranger things have happened.

2) Some super hacker out there that is not them made a hack and released it publicly/for fixing but updates did not happen.

3) In the rush to allow everybody to work from home due to this virus lark then someone did not think things through, said "poke it let's just give everybody FTP access" or something equally lame on the security front and thus left the door wide open. Possibly some combination of things allowed deeper access that was not fully audited/vetted (if someone if grabbing all the gigabytes I might know for my network but seems even banks these days don't always have such systems in place for intrusion detection).

4) Some employee was hacked on their own laptop or whatever and that provided credentials or a way in. They might have also had their own local copy "to make things faster" which is just as juicy a target.

5) Some ex/disgruntled employee (including contractors, testers and the like) provided some credentials to a shady associate (or maybe was that shady associate) and things went from there. Might have had a hide a USB drive in a coffee cup over several weeks (though that might have some tells).


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Is some security firm likely combing through whatever logs, torrent uploads, leak info itself for choice phrases/fingerprints, they have in the hope that one of the hackers did not use a burner SIM, VPN, hacked wifi or library/coffee shop at least once when fishing the files out? Sure, would be stunned actually if they were not. I would also be stunned if the would be hackers playing at this level don't know to do such things (or indeed multiple such things) -- most of the time anybody that fails here in court cases I have seen were forced to do so in a panic or once they were onto them.
> 
> Will they likely make a fig leaf attempt to upgrade security? Also sure, though whether they keep it upgraded (security only matters to people after a failure, and even then they have a short memory as security is annoying so "just get rid of it so I can log in quicker" tends to crop up).
> 
> ...



It sure is hard to tell how all of this really went down that I get. I'm not saying there's no way either parties can find out what happened either. We'll never know but I sure hope the devs don't just sit back on it and say oh well better luck next time. It would just make them seem like a target for everyone.

The net is an easy place to hide information sure, but it's also an easier place to get caught with information.


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> From all accounts, the game seems to have turned out fairly lame anyway.



Should play it yourself before judging.



comput3rus3r said:


> Trash game anyway.



Played it yourself?



yoyoyo69 said:


> It is, it is among the worst games I have played in a very long time. Its disgusting that Ubisoft can roll out such a laughably terrible game, it honestly players like a Xbox 360/ PS3 game (and that's being very kind). Bare in mind, thus us supposed to be a next gen game, I really can't see Ubisoft fixing the:
> 
> Poor and lazy game mechanics
> Terrible voice acting
> ...



It's got a metascore of 76 on PC, 72 on PS4 and 77 on Xbox One. It'll probably not make game of the year, but that is still very, very far away from whatever you wanted to say with that last paragraph I quoted - I guess that reviews are bad - and if that's among the worst game you played, I wonder what else you play. Can't be much.

That being said, I just wanted to point out that it is not by any means perfect, but still very enjoyable. I'd rate it a 7.5-8 out of 10 myself, as someone who actually played and beat it. It's Watch Dogs, more of the same formula, if you expected anything else then you're the fool here. Anyone who enjoyed WD1 and WD2 will surely also have a blast with Legion.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 4, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Should play it yourself before judging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so adamant to defend this game?


----------



## guisadop (Nov 4, 2020)

first and second one were reaaally bad... third one is so bad it hacked itself


----------



## CTR640 (Nov 4, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Has anyone pointed out the irony that a game about hacking got hacked yet?


----------



## leon315 (Nov 4, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Wow, that's fucked.  I mean it's one thing for the likes of the Mario 64 source to leak some 20+ years after release, but this game just came out.  Normally I'm all about mods and hacking, but this news just depresses me, not excite me.


Very probably it's an inside job, cauz no one else except people who worked at project knew the exact way to move inside their private servers. some employees must really hate Ubisoft and backstabbed the company on sight.


----------



## djnate27 (Nov 4, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> Everyone is Hating in the game I like it so far.. But then I love any games from my home town of London


UbiSoft ruined RockStar's plan of releasing GTA VII: London in 2030. Sorry, make that 2035.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 4, 2020)

-snip-
Eh, I enjoyed playing it. If you want to call me a fool, sure, but at least I'm a happy fool that didn't insult any one else or try to tell some one else they aren't allowed to enjoy things!


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 4, 2020)

CTR640 said:


> Lol, a game about hacking got hacked.


Same/smilar how back in the day "Lords of the Fallen" was cracked finally (then as new "Denuvo protected" game which got cracked/fallen).......   I mean, the frist proper "scene release" crack for a Denuvo protected game.


----------



## cearp (Nov 4, 2020)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Apparently it's like 500gb of uncompressed assets...and the scripts were created with a "scratch" like environment...which is pretty primitive I think?


the people who create the game scripts/events/text/cutscenes etc, aren't necessarily developers - so it can make sense that there's something like 'scratch' which makes it easy for do things.
think about mario maker - you are able to make levels without having to program.
real companies use internal tools that their devs make to accomplish similar things.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Nov 4, 2020)

Not to mention that devkits have huge amount of RAM, 2-3 times more than retail consoles.... and all the different assets which never got removed, they often change it during the early development, there were multiple interviews in the last 10-20 years or so with developers on "why there are so many unusued stuff left in their final retail game releases"....

Reasons be....... in short, time issues and laziness which they said, sometimes even on purpose unpopular decisions for whatever reason like"disabled" functins/feautures before the release (like removed local coop multiplayer prior to release which modders found in the game fiiles and re-implemented it back to the game).


----------



## raxadian (Nov 4, 2020)

Wow did they let Sony take care of their net security or something?


----------



## hamohamo (Nov 4, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> the game was reverse engineered. soon after the reverse engineering was done, the real source code leaked.


Holy shit didn't even hear of that. That rendered their whole work worthless.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Nov 4, 2020)

Jonna said:


> Eh, I enjoyed playing it. If you want to call me a fool, sure, but at least I'm a happy fool that didn't insult any one else or try to tell some one else they aren't allowed to enjoy things!



You quoted me trying to tell me I was telling others what they can and can't play?

But yes, it looks like I have confused you with the toxic kid, partially die to my posts being merged, but mostly due to stupidity, I apologise.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 4, 2020)

djnate27 said:


> UbiSoft ruined RockStar's plan of releasing GTA VII: London in 2030. Sorry, make that 2035.


Oh well life goes on ....


----------



## Axido (Nov 4, 2020)

*asking sarcastically* Switch port when?


----------



## Jonna (Nov 4, 2020)

yoyoyo69 said:


> kid, you really need to grow up, such a hypocrite.
> 
> You were the one first attacking people for voicing their disappointment at the mess of this game.
> 
> ...


Ummmm

That was my first post in this topic. Are you confusing me with some one else?


----------



## Ridge (Nov 4, 2020)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> Does that mean some crazy bastard can port it to the Switch?



You're telling me you'd wanna play the game at 9fps? Eh sure it's only around 2fps less than the Xbox One edition of the game I guess


----------



## Mythical (Nov 4, 2020)

hamohamo said:


> Cool. Maybe someone'll do an actual PC port
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


it was leaked, it just had nothing to do with the reverse engineering.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hamohamo said:


> Holy shit didn't even hear of that. That rendered their whole work worthless.


didn't see this til later, but no not worthless at all. The decomp is legally usable while getting a hold of and anything that used toe source code isn't. Yes YOU may not care but for many of us this distinction makes a world of difference.


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 4, 2020)

-snip-

um what

Not sure what you mean by "the reviews were bad" with a combined metascore of 75. That is not bad. That is not even mediocre.

I'm not a fanboy. I just enjoyed the game. You're just a petty hater.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Why are you so adamant to defend this game?


I posted _once_ here.
I just thought the backlash that the game gets here is not justified. Especially not the extensive bashings that the numbnut quoted above is producing.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Nov 4, 2020)

Guess dogs didn't watch enough.


----------



## Sterophonick (Nov 5, 2020)

press x to hack


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 5, 2020)

Realistically, what harm could this do?
I mean, whoever wanted to pirate it already did so.
Only thing I can see coming are mods. Or total conversions of the game as the engine is there.
I don't think that this is much of a hit to Ubisoft.
The poor bastard that possibly let himself get hacked, on the other hand...


----------



## aerios169 (Nov 5, 2020)

So keygens and cracks are more easy to use it ??, for the end user i dont thing that it fuck the game,


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2020)

(Deleted)


----------



## kakyoku (Nov 6, 2020)

Holy shit!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2020)

Switch port when?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 6, 2020)

RE Watch dogs 1. I will stand up for it. Played the PS3 version way back (even reviewed it for here). Was a company dipping a toe into the waters of open world while GTA and Saint's Row loomed large but still had enough charm that I was curious to see where the series went.



Mythical said:


> [mario 64 leak making the decompilation worthless]
> 
> didn't see this til later, but no not worthless at all. The decomp is legally usable while getting a hold of and anything that used toe source code isn't. Yes YOU may not care but for many of us this distinction makes a world of difference.



The decompilation is not legally usable. It is a textbook case of derived work that is all kinds of forbidden by copyright law. Firing something through a disassembler or decompiler, and fiddling with the results a bit to make them pretty does not make a new work any more than playing a song you heard from the radio and transcribed your own song.

As I understood it though the leaked source code bundled in with one of the gigaleaks was more like 95% which meant it was hard to build, though as it had comments and some things the devs did not include in the final build it had some info some were happy to extract.


----------



## 2short (Nov 6, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Jesus Christ, already? That was fast


you were expecting this? lol it's not really something that happens very often...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 6, 2020)

Can someone do the same with Cyberpunk please? Not even the source code, just a recent master build would be fine. No? Fine. Like @Xzi said, I am interested too in if it includes the Denuvo implementation as well. It would be devastating to that DRM if it did, for at least a year when they implement a new method. I'm sure the right people have it if it does.


----------



## Bl4aze (Nov 8, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 232556​
> Some weeks ago, ransomware gang "Egregor" claimed to have gained access to the internal networks of Ubisoft and Crytek and stole data from both companies. Now it seems that some of this data has actually been leaked in the form of the source code of Ubisoft's latest game _Watch Dogs: Legion_. There are various reports of private trackers hosting this stolen code at a size of around 560 GB. This could make way for mods, optimization and cracking of the game’s anti-piracy measures.
> 
> As for Crytek, "Egregor" apparently found documents detailing the developer's plans. These include plans for a battle-royale game called _Crysis Next, Crysis VR_ and a new _Ryse _game. Additionally, their findings showed that the developer might also be planning to remaster _Crysis 2_ and _Crysis 3_.
> ...



crysis vr exploding oculus quest 8s since 2025


----------

